# bass jumping



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

i was at miami white water fishing... one jumped near the bank
i have a few top water baits a pop R, smithwick devil horse chrome/black back orange belly, and a white frog if i used one of those today i would caught that big bass


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i have caught nice fish in there on buzzbaits when is was 44 degrees outside, topwaters will work pretty late in the year, usually until the water drops down around 50, and buzzbaits work really well in that lake.


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

i had a buzzbait the blade didn't want to spin, so that was a waste
i'm heading there again sun


----------

